

What I Hate About the Internet - Everyone is a "Social Media Consultant" - bootload
http://www.digidave.org/adventures_in_freelancing/2008/04/what-i-hate-abo.html

======
pius
cf. New Media Douchebags (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSP8xm_gaK4>)

